# ThunkConnect32 Failure!



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

win 98.I cleaned up my computer using various utilities.When i go to windows update it downloads, when it tries to install i get Thunkconnect32 Failure! W95INF32.DLL.When i try an IE repair the same message pops up.In control panel the network,modem,system icons will not open.I am connecting and surfing normally with firefox,dont see any other obvious problems.I dont have windows cd.Any ideas?What files i need? how to fix it.ty


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

flakyteabag said:


> win 98.I cleaned up my computer using various utilities.When i go to windows update it downloads, when it tries to install i get Thunkconnect32 Failure! W95INF32.DLL.When i try an IE repair the same message pops up.In control panel the network,modem,system icons will not open.I am connecting and surfing normally with firefox,dont see any other obvious problems.I dont have windows cd.Any ideas?What files i need? how to fix it.ty


First download and install Microsoft Data Access Components (MDAC) 2.8:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e3-c795-4b7d-b037-185d0506396c&DisplayLang=en

Then download and install the VBRun60.exe Package:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q192/4/61.ASP&NoWebContent=1

Perform these downloads one at a time.


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

The same error pops up when i tried to install those items.Can you think of anything else I can try?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try using the System File Checker to replace the errant dll. Since you don't have a Windows CD, try the extraction from the cab files as indicated below:

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}

You want to extract W95INF32.DLL to c:\windows\system

Backup the current one when prompted.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

This file is part of the VBRun60.exe Package, if downloaded. Search for that file in the Computer and confirm its location. It should be located in the C:\Windows\System folder.


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

no windows cd tried to restore from c:\windows\options\cabs. file not found.So I went to find find files, and it shows 1 w95inf32.dll in c:\windows\system.I have VBRun60.exe and MDAC 2.8 on the desktop, and when i try to install Thunkconnect32.Failure!Advanced INF Installer, Error loading W95INF32.DLL.Anything else I can try?Are the files case sensitive ?The 1 file I have is dated 1996 could it be corrupt.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The version I have in Win98 is the same, so I'm not sure that's the real problem. I'm looking at other web hits for those error messages and I don't find any clear resolutions or common denominators, but will check further.

For now why not try updating your Windows Installer files -- see if this will install then test again:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=CEBBACD8-C094-4255-B702-DE3BB768148F

The only resolution to this that I've seen so far was to delete the file itself. I wouldn't try that. But I would try renaming it if all else fails.

http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:...l++Thunkconnect32+Failure!+W95INF32.DLL&hl=en


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Also, there may be a possiblity that the Dinamic Link Libraries and not being ran as Applications. There are two files responsible for this; Rundll32.exe and Rundll.exe.

You can use Rog's suggestion to Extract these two files from the cabs, but this time to the C:\Windows folder.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Found a case that was due to a virus. There are Free Virus Scanners sites. Select at least two and run a full scan:

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
http://us.mcafee.com/root/mfs/default.asp?WWW_URL=www.mcafee.com/myapps/mfs/default.asp
http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/...&langid=ie&venid=sym&close_parent=true&bhcp=1
http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/licence.php
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm
http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/
http://www.freedom.net/viruscenter/index.html


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

windows installer-"The specified file already exists",I'll try those other things you suggested, a virus is unlikely i'll do that last.I'll be back


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I guess I'm a little surprised you already have the latest version of Windows installer. Would you find:

c:\windows\msiexec.exe

right click on it and select Properties > Version?

It should be 2.0.2600 for you to get that message. 

Do other applets open ok in the Control Panel other than the ones you mentioned?

Have you tried starting in Safe Mode and seeing if any of these operations complete without error?


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

I ran panda virus scan no problems found.I'll run another one later.Tried to extract the 2 files,"files not found".Looked in find file, Rundll32.exe 24 kb version 4.10.1998.Rundll.exe 5 kb same version.I renamed w95inf32.dll to flakeyteabag did a find file make sure no more w95inf32.dll files, 0 files found.Tried to install again Thunk... failure.Tried to rename flakeyteabag back to w95inf32.dll can't do it,a file already has that name.It reproduces the file from somewhere when its not on the file list. msiexec.exe is the correct version.The other applets do open ok.I have not tried safe mode yet but it may be the next step.I'm thunking out of ideas.I'm gonna look thru a friends win 98 files on the weekend see if i'm missing any obvious ones.Any legit utilities that scan for missing files?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Search for the following file in your Computer and let me know its location:

Win98_46.cab


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Start > Run > *sfc* > scan for altered or corrupt files.

BUT do NOT replace any without asking here first. SFC is not all that reliable and will report updated files as altered. Some can even cause failed boots if the wrong choice is made.


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

win98_46.cab is in c:\windows\cabs


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

That's the reason you have not been able to extract files. You were previously directed to the folder C:\Windows\Options\cabs, when in fact is the C:\Windows\Cabs folder the one that is holding your installation files. Repeat the previous suggestions, including the SFC, but this time around, instead of redirecting the computer to extract the files from C:\Windows\Options\Cabs, redirect to C:\Windows\Cabs. The Save in (Target) remains the same.


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

Extracted the files successfully.Booted into safe mode.In the control panel system,modem, network icons missing,[could not open them in normal mode].Attempted installation of MDAC2.8.ThunkConnect32 Failure! Advanced INF installer error loading W95INF32.DLL.Dasetup program has performed illegal opration.DASETUP invalid page fault in module unknown at 0000:00000009.I'll try the file checker,if theres anything else i can try please post.My computer is humming along no problems,can i expect it to get unstable?.Theres a lack of info on this subject.ty for your help


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's very strange that the icons would show up missing in Safe Mode.

Just for the heck of it, could you provide a HijackThis Scanlog:

http://www.net-integration.net/tools/hijackthis.html

Also go to Start > Shutdown > restart in MS-DOS mode. Try this, it's a longshot, but who knows.

At the c:\windows prompt type and enter:

*scanreg /fix*

Also, see if you can run the "mcrepair" utility here. It can't hurt and installs a compatible set of "ole" files which includes oleaut32.dll -- it might be a factor here:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/msninvestor/patch/1.0/win98/en-us/mcrepair.exe


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 10:53:21 PM, on 12/13/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET CALL MANAGER\ICM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\ANTISPYWARE\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - Startup: Internet Call Manager.LNK = C:\Program Files\Internet Call Manager\ICM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/pthalo/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

ran the mcrepair utility no problems or errors,looked in control panel those icons have disappeared in normal mode.


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q154880/
Troubleshooting Internet Mail and News Setup
If I can't find a solution I'll try to delete all the w95inf32.dll files,I can find another one to download if i need one


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Renaming them effectively removes them from being seen, unless something is recreating them. I'm going to give it a look see on my Win98 machine.

For the Control Panel, do a search of the c:\windows\system folder for *.cpl files and see if they will open directly by clicking on them.

Also go to Start > Run > enter *control.ini* and see if the ones that have disappeared listed under the =[Don't load] header. (not likely, but that is one way to "hide" them).

*edit* well, I renamed and it wasn't recreated after a reboot -- and its absence doesn't seem to have any effect on Control Panel icons atleast.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Another option will be to install Tweakui. Search for the file Tweakui.inf in your computer. If found, right click on it and select Install. An icon for the Tweakui will appear in the Control Panel. Use this utility to control the .cpl files that should appear in the Control Pannel.

Also, attempt to extract W95INF32.DLL from the installation files into the C:\Windows\System Folder.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Also extract the W95INF16.DLL into the C:\Windows\System in case there is a mismatch of file versions in the computer.


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

Do not load list. snd.cpl,joystick.cpl,sticpl.cpl,midimap.drv
In find file,netcpl.cpl,modem.cpl,sysdm.cpl,will not open when double clicked.
Tweakui was not on computer,I d/l the zip, extracted, right clicked tweakui.inf to install. RUNDLL filesetupx.dll or one of its components could not be opened.
Attempted to extract w95inf32.dll from windows\cabs *file not found*.
I would like to try deleting all those files,page 7 the blog link,scroll to bottom,a guy went into ms-dos and deleted the w95inf32.dll files solved his problem.I am unsure how to do it never been in there,i may as well try it,could you give me instructions.thx.Any other options,ideas,guesstimates are very welcome.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I have a hangup about deleting system files, even if folks tell me they are not needed. You can copy the file somewhere else for backup, just in case.

If you want to rename or delete it in DOS, just follow these instructions and use either command line as you feel appropriate.

Select Start > Shutdown > Restart in MS-DOS mode.

When you reach the c:\windows prompt enter *cd system* (you should now be at the c:\windows\system prompt.

Now enter either:

*ren w95inf32.dll w95inf32.old*

or

*del w95inf32.dll*

then ctrl-alt-del to reboot.

I think you have something else amuck though, in respect to those Control Panel files. Have you run those virus scans and extracted rundll32.exe?

Both those possiblities are quite real.

However, you should try extracting new copies of


> netcpl.cpl,modem.cpl,sysdm.cpl,will not open when double clicked.


Corrupt cpl files can keep the Control Panel from loading, and when they don't open individually that usually means they are corrupt. CF:

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q299/9/23.ASP

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q221153/


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

I did extract the rundll32.exe and ran panda I'll run symantec now.I'll hold off on deleting files until i tried everything else.My thinking was that if I could stop that error from popping up I could install mdac and vbrun and that would maybe solve my other problems.Rundll is looking suspicious i'll look thru the links and check it out.thanks again


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I have also read that this issue is also related to the Internet Explorer Installation. I would suggest that you search for the file ie6setup.exe in your computer. Once found, double click on it and follow instructions on screen to install all components.


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

When I try to run ie6setup.exe, the usual "Thunkc...etc..error.can't do it.
Before I extract netcpl.cpl from windows\cabs to windows\system do I have to rename current file to netcpl.cpl.old or does the new file overwrite the old one?.And how many spare files are in the cabs for a file type?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Are you running a Virus Scanner? Spam Scanner? or a popup Blocker?

This is one of the Alternatives I found In the web:

Run Msconfig. Select the Startup tab. Deselect all programs from the list except for Systray and ScanRegistry. Click Ok and reboot the computer when prompted.

Once back in Windows, delete the files w95inf32.dll and w95inf16.dll. Log into the Intemet and download IE6.0 SP1.

If that does not work, I believe we should attempt a non-destructive reinstall of the Operating System.

Here is the link for IE6.SP1:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en

If by reinstalling IE6.0 SP1 the issue is not resolved, run the SETUP utitility:

First disconnect any external Device from the computer. Only your Monitor, Keyboard and Mouse should be connected. Run Regedit. Browse to the key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

Highlight CurrentVersion and look at the right pane for the entry ProductKey. Double click on it. The value is your Certificate of Authenticity (ProductKey). Write this number down, as you will need it during installation.

Shutdown the computer.

*Running the Setup Utility:*

From a powered Off state, turn On your computer and hold down the Ctrl key until you get to the Windows Setup Menu (you can also press F8 just before the BIOS logo dissapears at startup). At the menu, select Safe Mode Command Prompt. At the prompt type the following:

CD\WINDOWS\CABS

Press Enter. The C:\Windows\Cabs prompt will appear. Type the following:

SETUP

Press Enter. Follow the instructions and prompts displayed for installation. This will restore the operating system without erasing any existing data.


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

Interesting alternatives, I'll try the first one tonight.I'm wary of the second one as I dont have a spare computer and I don't know whats missing on here.I should have a spare by this weekend and I'll try it then.I only have the firefox built in pop up blocker.I booted into ms-dos and renamed w95inf32.old,rebooted, find file,0 files w95inf32.dll.Looked in add/remove was gonna try repair IE.IE is not in add/remove,I am guessing it disappeared when I tried a repair after the first thunk error,i had got a thunk error halfway thru the repair.Tried MDAC install thunked.Changing file name seems to make no difference.Boot to ms-dos to rename it.re w95inf32.old w95inf32.dll.*duplicate file name or file in use* not sure why?Anyhow I'll try the first fix.thx


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't know whether this "thunkconnect32" issue is still unresolved, but it may well be a video driver issue ---

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;330159&Product=winxp

I wouldn't be surprised if the problem extended to another operating system other than XP


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

I decided not to try the 2 alternatives for now,computer is running good until i try a microsoft d/l.I did write them down if i start crashing i will try them.Unfortunately the link you posted does not apply,but it is nice to know someone else is having a thunk problem.I am curious if i should find any thunk files in find files.eg.thunkconnect32.dll or thunk32.dll if you have w98 could you have a look.ty


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not sure whose post you are replying to. Do you have Nvidia display drivers? In any case it might be worth a try to update them since the MS article suggests the problem may be video driver related.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

flakyteabag said:


> I decided not to try the 2 alternatives for now,computer is running good until i try a microsoft d/l.I did write them down if i start crashing i will try them.Unfortunately the link you posted does not apply,but it is nice to know someone else is having a thunk problem.I am curious if i should find any thunk files in find files.eg.thunkconnect32.dll or thunk32.dll if you have w98 could you have a look.ty


Windows System Thunk Library:

Systhunk.dll

Microsoft® Windows(TM) Telephony Server:

Wscthunk.dll

Dial-Up Networking API 16-to-32 bit thunk layer:

Rnathunk.dll

All these files are in the C:\Windows\System folder.


----------



## flakyteabag (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't have nvidia.Soon...I will have a spare clean win 98 machine,then I'm gonna run oscheck from passmark software,thru the new one and then the old one,to see if i'm missing files on the old one.I think this happened because of excessive cleaning.I'll post back if i find the solution.ty


----------

